

"Found Haiku" in Linux Documentation - byrneseyeview
http://web.archive.org/web/20051225075008/http://zgp.org/linux-elitists/20000222164552.A4441@humulus.zgp.org.html

======
jibiki
Wow, I'd never seen the public domain Haiku:

    
    
      This document may
      be freely distributed
      with attribution.

